# MBBS From USA



## Waleed Ahmed Khan

Assalamualaikum,
I need guidelines regarding taking admission in MBBS in USA. I mean what steps should I take? What is the normal or average fee structure in this case. What extra educational courses like GRE, SAT etc are required for it?
Thanks !


----------



## Umer Yamin

Waleed Ahmed Khan said:


> Assalamualaikum,
> I need guidelines regarding taking admission in MBBS in USA. I mean what steps should I take? What is the normal or average fee structure in this case. What extra educational courses like GRE, SAT etc are required for it?
> Thanks !


SAT is a must for sure and you have to do exceptionally well at it, and the fee, all I know at the moment is that it'd be bloody expensive and scholarships are not available. You should post your question in US Medical School section.


----------



## Dark Knight

US med schools dont offer MBBS. They offer an MD degree which is a graduate degree. This mean you will first need to get a bachelors degree and then apply for med school in the US. You will need to give the MCAT for that. SAT isnt required as far as I know. I advise you do extensive research about medicine in US, also check out the US med school section on this site. Studying medicine in the US is a path which has loads of obstacles.


----------



## kobefan234

Dark Knight is absolutely correct.


----------



## shanelowney

You can also apply at Caribbean Medical University, for MD Degree program. They offer direct admissions to medical students without taking any medical entrance exam, visit allsaintsu[dot]{org}


----------

